# LeMandarin Munich hotel



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

I've stayed at the Le Meridien and VJ several times now. One thing to note is that if you are a starwood member you can stay at the Le Meridien for reasonable points or if you have status I have been upgraded their once or twice. VJ has THE BEST hot chocolate I have ever had, still trying to get the "recipe".


----------



## jroettger (Aug 3, 2009)

The Mandarin Munich is one of the best hotel experiences that I have had...anywhere. It is a great little hotel. And it was a good value off season.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

JSpira said:


> FYI, there is no comparison between the Meridien and the Mandarin Oriental. They are not even close. The MO is one of the top hotels in Munich along with the VJ, the Charles, and the BH.


I wasn't trying to compare them, especially as I haven't been to any of the others. Just was throwing in my $0.02 that it was a nice place


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

MO is very very nice. One in Barcelona just open. I am considering it for coming trip.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*MO Review*

Review of the Mandarin Oriental in Munich in Executive Road Warrior


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

The value was very good IMHO


----------



## snohflake (Jun 24, 2007)

#1) Dale, WTH is that xray of? My husband and I have been having a good debate but I don't think any of our guesses are correct.

#2) DH and I will be splurging on 3 nights at the MO on our 1st ED this September. Very excited about the car, the trip, trying to pack 10 days worth of clothes in a rolling carry on. 

So I will post a review of the MO upon our return . . .


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

I had the good fortune to stay at the MO in 2004, my first ED, all I can say is WOW, what a great experience, easliy in my top 5 hotels in either Europe or the US. I've stayed in Munich about 5 times since then, mostly at Le Meridien and once at the Sofitel, I perfer LM over Sofitel, that is just a personal perference, both are very nice business class hotels. But if you can stay at the MO, then by all means you should, no experience at the Charles or the VJ, should put them on my list to try.


----------



## kenomail (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice hotel. Stayed their several times except for ED


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

snohflake said:


> #1) Dale, WTH is that xray of? My husband and I have been having a good debate but I don't think any of our guesses are correct.
> 
> #2) DH and I will be splurging on 3 nights at the MO on our 1st ED this September. Very excited about the car, the trip, trying to pack 10 days worth of clothes in a rolling carry on.
> 
> So I will post a review of the MO upon our return . . .


X ray is a Chinchilla
Great experience was ED for me.
Hotel was nice indeed.
Fantastic food.:thumbup:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

MO is great. Whether staying, dinning, or doing Spa....I frequent MO in NY, Hong Kong and Munich. It is good. Service attitude is great. General manager actual wrote to me to discuss the services.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Another set of bills just came in today's mail, so I'll pretend I'm an economist who focuses on after-tax effective cost and make a few comparisons. When I travel on business, I approximate the after-tax cost of travel at about 50% of what I pay out-of-pocket or charge. (Federal marginal rate + state marginal rate + plus SE tax--or if it is a good year and I'm over the SS max, the Medicare rate, all comes to ABOUT 50%).(*) Using this, I'm willing to pay about US$ 100 per day more for the MO over the KVJ or the BH. (I have not tried the Charles.) The difference for the room price quotes this trip was MUCH greater, so we stayed three nights at the KVJ. As I reported, the room and service were excellent, so we didn't regret the decision, even after 4 or 5 stays at the MO.

*NOTE: I know it is slightly more complex as some taxes are deductible in computing the others, but it is only an approzimation.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I am sure the Mandarin Oriental locations are fine, but they have one thing going against them (it is important to me): that they (MO) have no loyalty program to enroll in (that was what the front desk agent at the MO-Boston told me)....SO. I will stick to the Starwood properties wherever I can find them because if I am going to pay many $$$$$$, I will at least want some points (and potential upgrades) for the stay...

Cheers,


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

mwagner1 said:


> I am sure the Mandarin Oriental locations are fine, but they have one thing going against them (it is important to me): that they (MO) have no loyalty program to enroll in (that was what the front desk agent at the MO-Boston told me)....SO. I will stick to the Starwood properties wherever I can find them because if I am going to pay many $$$$$$, I will at least want some points (and potential upgrades) for the stay...
> 
> Cheers,


The "free" upgrades for the Munich MO, and several other equivalent hotels (Ritz Carltons, etc.), are available through Amex PTS. You then, of course, get Amex points, so it is not necessary to keep track of several affinity programs. Different approaches--I find it hard to think one is better than the other.

It is often difficult to compare programs. For example, this past January we got a much better deal, with upgrades, breakfasts, etc., at the Royal Hawaiian from PTS than from Starwood.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know if this is true with all MO's or not, but the pillows at the MO suck. I'm not sure if it is a MO thing or German design pillow but they are square. There is probably a pillow menu however.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> I don't know if this is true with all MO's or not, but the pillows at the MO suck. I'm not sure if it is a MO thing or German design pillow but they are square.


I'm not quite sure if you are joking or being serious.

In case you are being serious, what is wrong with square pillows? That's pretty much normal, no?


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

JSpira said:


> FYI, there is no comparison between the Meridien and the Mandarin Oriental. They are not even close. The MO is one of the top hotels in Munich along with the VJ, the Charles, and the BH.


BH = Bayerischer Hof?

I've stayed at the Bayerischer Hof and the Vier Jahreszeiten. I prefer the Vier Jahreszeiten a bit more.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> BH = Bayerischer Hof?
> 
> I've stayed at the Bayerischer Hof and the Vier Jahreszeiten. I prefer the Vier Jahreszeiten a bit more.


Ja, BH is the Bayerischer Hof. At this point, I would say that I strongly prefer the Vier Jahreszeiten over the BH. The BH needs updating as of the last time I was there. The competition for the VJ comes from the MO and The Charles.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

JSpira said:


> I'm not quite sure if you are joking or being serious.
> 
> In case you are being serious, what is wrong with square pillows? That's pretty much normal, no?


I have a whole bunch of those squares from Betten Rid! I love them. But they are too hot to use in summer.


----------

